# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ. Новогодний интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ" ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"*

*Уважаемые коллеги! По просьбам ведущих, которые с успехом проводят "Дефиле холостяков", студия "Ника плюс" представляет вашему вниманию новогодний интерактив "Дефиле Дедов Морозов". 

Выборы Деда Мороза являются неотъемлемой частью многих новогодних праздников. Проведите эти выборы красиво и зрелищно! Конкурс прост в проведении и не требует подготовки. Работа ведущего заключается в объявлении  претендентов на звание лучшего Деда Мороза. Все остальное прописано в аудио треках.

"Дефиле Дедов Морозов" - это адаптированный для Нового года вариант "Дефиле холостяков". Конкурс включает в себя 11 голосовых аудио треков. Каждый аудио трек состоит из двух частей. Первая часть – это характеристика каждого из претендентов. Вторая часть – это музыкальная подложка, под которую, непосредственно, происходит дефиле.

Интерактив рассчитан на 10 мужчин. Количество участников можно варьировать. После того, как все продефилируют и будет выбран лучший Дед Мороз, включается 11 аудио трек для дефиле победителя.* 

*Всем, кто еще не знаком с "Дефиле холостяков", узнать подробнее и прочитать отзывы можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5206608

Отличным продолжением "Дефиле Дедов Морозов" могут быть "Пожелания Деда Мороза":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776

Также "Дефиле Дедов Морозов" можно провести одним блоком с "Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек 2.0":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118*

*Демо-версия для ознакомления:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/chJ5/acikEQYRe*

*В комплект входят: 11 аудио треков и описание.*

*Стоимость номера 500 руб.*

*Другие новогодние номера от "Ники плюс": 
"Всяка музяка или Думай, как диджей":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148

"Добавим кача!": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606 

"Новогодний генератор тостов": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320 

"Новогодний Симорон": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247 

Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Aniani (10.12.2017), esok10 (21.10.2019), любаша 76 (18.12.2018), Мэри Эл (10.12.2017), Парина (11.12.2017)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Коля! Я в восторге от треков!!! Такие позитивные , под них и самой захотелось продефилировать))) Поздравление Деда Мороза у меня происходит по разному: иногда своих готовлю, а иногда выбираем из гостей. Этот блок хорош тем, что уже готовы все треки на выход. Поиск музыки - это не самый быстрый процесс, а этот материал качественно прописан и выбран со стопроцентным попаданием!!! СПАСИБО!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (10.12.2017)

----------


## Aniani

А выбор Снегурочек будет?))) 4-того  Д.М. я вашим алкотестером предварительно проверю!))) У меня во всех программах заявлен выбор Д.М.! теперь он точно пройдет ярко и незабываемо! полностью согласна с предыдущим отзывом! качество  и позитив! легко в исполнении! я еще не успела навосторгаться блоком "Добавим Кача" а тут ТАКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!! я так и  вижу, как мужчинам приятно столь лестные о них характеристики слышать! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ! * ВОТ ПОДАРОК ТАК ПОДАРОК! БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!!* :Ok:  :Vah:  :Yahoo:

----------

Мэри Эл (10.12.2017), Николай Бугаков (10.12.2017)

----------


## Парина

> NEW 2017-2018! "ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ" ОТ СТУДИИ "НИКА ПЛЮС"


И как всегда изумительно и восхитительно!!! Спасибо огромное за ваши выдумки и неиссякаемую фантазию и, конечно, профессионализм и качество!

Как здОрово, что есть такие люди, которые придумывают всегда интересно и своевременно!

----------

Николай Бугаков (12.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! Я в восторге от треков!!! Такие позитивные , под них и самой захотелось продефилировать))) Поздравление Деда Мороза у меня происходит по разному: иногда своих готовлю, а иногда выбираем из гостей. Этот блок хорош тем, что уже готовы все треки на выход. Поиск музыки - это не самый быстрый процесс, а этот материал качественно прописан и выбран со стопроцентным попаданием!!! И еще есть нюанс - есть из чего выбрать) выбирай на вкус и цвет, то что подходит для гостей!
> СПАСИБО!!!!


Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Если женщина в восторге, значит все сделано правильно и Деды Морозы продефилируют на славу! :Yahoo:  Рекомендую самой дефилировать в сторонке, чтобы не затмить мужчин своей красотой и дать им возможность себя проявить! :Grin:

----------


## Malina85

Согласна с девочками выше :))) Еще не успела прокачать, а тут дефиле - полностью готовый игровой блок. Не ломай голову, покупай и отдыхай :))) Весело, качественно, активно, современно...

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! 
Не зря говорят- мечты сбываются. Недавно проводя свадьбу и проведя дефиле холостяков, подумал, что на новый год нужно, что нибудь похожее, потому, что дефиле снегурочек есть, а дедов морозов нет, или снеговиков.

Проходит пару недель и на тебе Коля выдает. Я в шоке. Разве может такое быть.  Наверное все мысленно тебя просили и ты всех ты услышал))))))

Купил, послушал. Ну, что скажу, да ни чего  не скажу, а просто  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :062:  :Ded Snegurochka2: 
Спасибо тебе Коля!!!!
Если немного модернизирую, не против будешь????

----------

Николай Бугаков (13.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А выбор Снегурочек будет?))) 4-того Д.М. я вашим алкотестером предварительно проверю!)))


Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Выборы Снегурочек уже есть . Их проводит горячий дагестанский комментатор :Taunt: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567



> У меня во всех программах заявлен выбор Д.М.! теперь он точно пройдет ярко и незабываемо!


Я в этом даже не сомневаюсь! :Yahoo: 



> полностью согласна с предыдущим отзывом! качество и позитив! легко в исполнении! я еще не успела навосторгаться блоком "Добавим Кача" а тут ТАКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!! я так и вижу, как мужчинам приятно столь лестные о них характеристики слышать! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!


Добавим кача для публики и Дедов Морозов! :Grin:  С наступающим! :Vishenka 36:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> И как всегда изумительно и восхитительно!!! Спасибо огромное за ваши выдумки и неиссякаемую фантазию и, конечно, профессионализм и качество!
> Как здОрово, что есть такие люди, которые придумывают всегда интересно и своевременно!


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Дефиле и должно быть изумительным и восхитительным, чтобы у кандидатов на роль лучшего Деда Мороза было желание ярко продефилировать! :Derisive:  Приятно услышать такие слова от талантливого автора замечательных программ! :Ok:  С наступающим! :Vishenka 36:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Всем горячий предновогодний салют!!!!! Ещё одно горячее предложение от Николая!!! Веяние времени - на подиум выходят Деды Морозы! В свое время, был у меня такой момент на корпоративе - исполняли мечты! У Снегурочки мечта была об идеальном мужчине, а по скольку в одном человеке все идеальные черты не содержались, три Деда Мороза и пришли! Жаль, что тогда не было этого дефиле! Мы просто заводные треки ставили на выход. Короче, сама идея дефиле для мужской части гостей, замечательная! Кстати, профессионально и динамично, как всегда! Классно пройдёт и в большой компании и маленькой, бери нужное число треков и вперёд!!! Торопитесь!!!!! Часики тикают!!! Скоро, скоро новый год!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2017), Славина (16.12.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Я уже не раз писала, что любимой моей фишкой был блок "Ники Плюс "Дефиле холостяков". И вот свершилось! Вышел новый блок "Дефиле Дедов Морозов".
Его можно использовать как одно из заданий для кастинга Дедов Морозов или же как самостоятельный блок.
Для тех ведущих, которые не имеют проектора и экрана, - этот блок будет находкой!
Очень понравился музыкальный фон, который сопровождает аудиотрек: начинается традиционной новогодней композицией и постепенно переходит в крутой клубняк!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Согласна с девочками выше :))) Еще не успела прокачать, а тут дефиле - полностью готовый игровой блок. Не ломай голову, покупай и отдыхай :))) Весело, качественно, активно, современно...


Марина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Прокачка вместе с Дефиле Дедов морозов будет новым взрывным коктейлем на новогодних праздниках! :Alvarin 02:  С наступающим новым годом! :Laie 52:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Согласна с теми, кто выше   оставил отзыв-  на блюдечко положили тепленькое, принесли, кушайте! А вкусно!!!  Текст  и музыка поднимают каждого, кто будет участвовать в Выборах ДМ   на ВЫСОТУ, ибо   про каждого говорится ЛУЧШИЙ  и музыку то какую подобрали! Я только прочла и сразу вижу, с  футбольным дефиле вместе     сделать- будет гармонично! В этом году особенно! А потом может и дефиле Снегурочек   нам   на блюдечке принесут! Низкий поклон   за качественную работу!

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет! 
> Не зря говорят- мечты сбываются. Недавно проводя свадьбу и проведя дефиле холостяков, подумал, что на новый год нужно, что нибудь похожее, потому, что дефиле снегурочек есть, а дедов морозов нет, или снеговиков.
> Проходит пару недель и на тебе Коля выдает. Я в шоке. Разве может такое быть. Наверное все мысленно тебя просили и ты всех ты услышал))))))


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Как раз по просьбам коллег, у которых отлично проходит Дефиле холостяков и было написано Дефиле Дедов Морозов! :Yes4: 



> Купил, послушал. Ну, что скажу, да ни чего не скажу, а просто 
> Спасибо тебе Коля!!!! Если немного модернизирую, не против будешь????


Конечно, я не против! Ты у нас любитель модернизаций, блоков и связок. Интересно будет узнать, что получилось :Derisive:  
С наступающим Новым годом! :Santa2:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> По просьбам ведущих, которые с успехом проводят "Дефиле холостяков", студия "Ника плюс" представляет вашему вниманию новогодний интерактив "Дефиле Дедов Морозов".


Нууууу..... наконец-то!!! 




> Недавно проводя свадьбу и проведя дефиле холостяков, подумал, что на новый год нужно, что нибудь похожее, потому, что дефиле снегурочек есть, а дедов морозов нет, или снеговиков.


Толяяяя.... Вот именно!!! Я тоже, когда начала готовиться к НГ корпоративам, сразу подумала об этом!!! 
Потому что у меня "ХОЛОСТЯКИ" всегда заходят на УРА!!! 

И тут... такой сюрприз! Нееее.... СЮРПРИЗИЩЕ!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Уже получила... обкатала!!! 
Как получилось???
ДРАЙВ!!! СМЕХ!!! КУРАЖ!!!
Мужчины были просто в восторге!!!
А женщины..... "ели" их глазами! Все-таки... умеешь ты, Коля, сделать ИЗЮМ!!!
 :062:  :062:  :062:  :011: 
Творческих успехов в Новом Году, моей любимой "Никушке"!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2017)

----------


## Dimona

Ну фсеееее, я в полной боевой готовности к НГ. Снегурочек наберу, Дедов морозов отсортирую. Вчера провела пробную. Все пошло с первого раза очень зачетно, даже стеснительные  ДМ заиграли новыми красками в глазах Снегурочек. Коля кто тебе тексты пишет..., ни одного повтора, я себе еще пометочки с каждого представления сделала, и специально подобрала номерки для каждого, с полным несоответсвием, в зале не улыбались....., а РЖАЛИ.

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем горячий предновогодний салют!!!!! Ещё одно горячее предложение от Николая!!! Веяние времени - на подиум выходят Деды Морозы! В свое время, был у меня такой момент на корпоративе - исполняли мечты! У Снегурочки мечта была об идеальном мужчине, а по скольку в одном человеке все идеальные черты не содержались, три Деда Мороза и пришли!


Маша, горячее новогоднее спасибо за отзыв! :Derisive: 



> Жаль, что тогда не было этого дефиле! Мы просто заводные треки ставили на выход. Короче, сама идея дефиле для мужской части гостей, замечательная! Кстати, профессионально и динамично, как всегда! Классно пройдёт и в большой компании и маленькой, бери нужное число треков и вперёд!!! Торопитесь!!!!! Часики тикают!!! Скоро, скоро новый год!!!!


Под новый год сбываются мечты не только Снегурочек, но и ведущих! Теперь Деды Морозы будут дефилировать не только динамично, но и с комментариями! С наступающим Новым годом! :Laie 52:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Не раз и даже не два использовала Колины наработки на проведении мероприятий! Всегда проходит на "ура!"
Знаю, что и этот номер выстрелит с первого раза! Я в предвкушении... Буду использовать на вечеринке по случаю Нового года в своем коллективе.
Коля, спасибо тебе большое за эти труды, они очень помогают в ведении любых мероприятий и в работе таких неопытных ведущих, как я.
Так что, всем, кто еще сомневается, советую (а не рекламирую! - почувствуйте разницу...) приобрести этот блок и работать на нем несколько лет подряд. До следующих Колиных творений!

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Редко встретишь компанию, где мужчины сразу активно включаются в праздник. То покурить, то поговорить..то просто сидят - дамами восхищаются. А тут - все за них придумано - выходи и царствуй, да ещё под шквал апплодисментов!После этого все приободрились, в программу включились... :Grin: Ещё Макдональдс говорил - хочешь быть успешным - возьми любую, самую обычную вещь, и сделай её ХОРОШО! Не знакома с Николаем лично, но к качеству у него просто европейские требования!!!А чем мы хуже Ё_МАЁ?!!! :Victory:  :Yahoo:  :Ok: Качество музыкальных треков очень креативное, современное, а чистота такая,..что на хлеб намазывать можно!

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я уже не раз писала, что любимой моей фишкой был блок "Ники Плюс "Дефиле холостяков". И вот свершилось! Вышел новый блок "Дефиле Дедов Морозов".
> Его можно использовать как одно из заданий для кастинга Дедов Морозов или же как самостоятельный блок.
> Для тех ведущих, которые не имеют проектора и экрана, - этот блок будет находкой!


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! По просьбе тех, кто любит "Дефиле холостяков" все и свершилось! :Derisive: 



> Его можно использовать как одно из заданий для кастинга Дедов Морозов или же как самостоятельный блок.
> Для тех ведущих, которые не имеют проектора и экрана, - этот блок будет находкой!
> Очень понравился музыкальный фон, который сопровождает аудиотрек: начинается традиционной новогодней композицией и постепенно переходит в крутой клубняк!


Приятно, что этот момент не прошел мимо внимания. Действительно, подборка забойного аудиотрека заняла довольно много времени, но после проведения дефиле я точно уверен, что время потрачено не зря :Yes4: 
С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka:

----------


## Славина

Мы ещё не стартовали, у меня пока есть немного времени для подготовки, и как всегда в такие минуты охватывает паника. Но когда получаешь такие подарочки, сразу делаешь так - фух! На начало есть! На выбор Дедов Морозов есть! Уже двумя проблемами меньше  :Taunt:  Спасибо, Коля, тебе снова и снова, что твои фишки облегчают работу ведущих. Просто бери и уноси пока горяченькое! Кто на новенькое? :Grin:  С таким подробным описанием, озвучкой, демками, как уже говорила, только ленивый не воспользуется! Спасибо тебе, Коленька, за твои труды, за щедрость! За фантазию! Пусть она у тебя всегда фонтанирует новыми идеями! Да будет только так!!! 108*27!!!  :Victory:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Качество музыкальных треков очень креативное, современное, а чистота такая,..что на хлеб намазывать можно!


Вот это точно! Все,за что берётся Николай ,будет выглядеть на 1000000  :066:  США!!
После Дефиле Снегурочек ,уже мужчины сами начинают в предвкушении почёсываться ...а мужчин разочарровывать ,особенно не рекомендуется..Весёленькие ДМ ,дефилируют и стараются изо всех сил,потом прикалываемся с НГ пожеланиями иии ...Лай-ла,Най-на! :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Согласна с теми, кто выше оставил отзыв- на блюдечко положили тепленькое, принесли, кушайте! А вкусно!!! Текст и музыка поднимают каждого, кто будет участвовать в Выборах ДМ на ВЫСОТУ, ибо про каждого говорится ЛУЧШИЙ и музыку то какую подобрали!


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Все претенденты лучшие, а мы выберем самого лучшего! :Derisive: 



> Я только прочла и сразу вижу, с футбольным дефиле вместе сделать- будет гармонично! В этом году особенно! А потом может и дефиле Снегурочек нам на блюдечке принесут! Низкий поклон за качественную работу!


Мы так и проводим большим блоком Дефиле Дедов Морозов, Пожелания Деда Мороза и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек, который тоже представляет собой дефиле :Yes4:  С Наступающим Новым годом! :Santa2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Нууууу..... наконец-то!!! Толяяяя.... Вот именно!!! Я тоже, когда начала готовиться к НГ корпоративам, сразу подумала об этом!!! Потому что у меня "ХОЛОСТЯКИ" всегда заходят на УРА!!!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! У нас тоже Дефиле холостяков заходит на УРА! А теперь и на Новый год холостяки и женатики могут покуражиться! :Laie 52: 



> И тут... такой сюрприз! Нееее.... СЮРПРИЗИЩЕ!!!! 
> Уже получила... обкатала!!! 
> Как получилось???
> ДРАЙВ!!! СМЕХ!!! КУРАЖ!!!
> Мужчины были просто в восторге!!!
> А женщины..... "ели" их глазами! Все-таки... умеешь ты, Коля, сделать ИЗЮМ!!!
> Творческих успехов в Новом Году, моей любимой "Никушке"!!!


Зоя, мастерская изюма старается работать на отлично! :Grin:  Спасибо за пожелания! Взаимно желаю творческих успехов и благодарных клиентов в Новом году! :Victory:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ну фсеееее, я в полной боевой готовности к НГ. Снегурочек наберу, Дедов морозов отсортирую.


Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Если ведущая в полной боевой готовности, пусть Деды Морозы трепещут и готовятся показать все, на что они способны! :Grin:  



> Вчера провела пробную. Все пошло с первого раза очень зачетно, даже стеснительные ДМ заиграли новыми красками в глазах Снегурочек. Коля кто тебе тексты пишет..., ни одного повтора, я себе еще пометочки с каждого представления сделала, и специально подобрала номерки для каждого, с полным несоответсвием, в зале не улыбались....., а РЖАЛИ.


Не может быть повторов. Ведь мы представляем каждого претендента, как уникального и лучшего! :Yahoo:  Я желаю, чтобы в новом году все праздники были зачетными, а гости улыбались и ржали до слез! :Derisive:  С наступающим! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Не раз и даже не два использовала Колины наработки на проведении мероприятий! Всегда проходит на "ура!"


Лена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что наработки Ники плюс всегда проходят на УРА! :Ok: 



> Знаю, что и этот номер выстрелит с первого раза! Я в предвкушении... Буду использовать на вечеринке по случаю Нового года в своем коллективе.
> Коля, спасибо тебе большое за эти труды, они очень помогают в ведении любых мероприятий и в работе таких неопытных ведущих, как я.
> Так что, всем, кто еще сомневается, советую (а не рекламирую! - почувствуйте разницу...) приобрести этот блок и работать на нем несколько лет подряд. До следующих Колиных творений!


Можно смело работать! Дефиле мы уже проводили несколько раз. Не только стреляет, а взрывается, как бомба! :Grin:  Будем надеяться, что в Новом году будет вдохновение для новых творений :Smile3:  Взаимно желаю вдохновения и новых свершений! С наступающим! :Rulezzz 06:

----------

Алешина Елена (01.01.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Редко встретишь компанию, где мужчины сразу активно включаются в праздник. То покурить, то поговорить..то просто сидят - дамами восхищаются. А тут - все за них придумано - выходи и царствуй, да ещё под шквал апплодисментов!После этого все приободрились, в программу включились...


Юля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно его услышать от автора замечательных конкурсных программ! :Ok:  Царствовать - это мужчины любят, особенно, когда им даны такие характеристики, которые прописаны в аудио треках! :Lex 07: 



> Ещё Макдональдс говорил - хочешь быть успешным - возьми любую, самую обычную вещь, и сделай её ХОРОШО! Не знакома с Николаем лично, но к качеству у него просто европейские требования!!!А чем мы хуже Ё_МАЁ?!!!Качество музыкальных треков очень креативное, современное, а чистота такая,..что на хлеб намазывать можно!


Жаль, что мы не знакомы лично, но нас сближает то, что мы стремимся переплюнуть Макдональдса и делать конкурсные программы не просто хорошо, А ОТЛИЧНО! :Yahoo:  Я хочу тебе пожелать, чтобы в Новом году в творчестве и жизни личной все было только отлично! :Vishenka 32:  С наступающим! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Aniani

КАК ПРИЯТНО ВИДЕТЬ РЕАКЦИЮ ГОСТЕЙ!!! я уже писала, что 4- го Д.М. я выбираю алкотестером! какая шикрная связка получилась! а вчера я вспомнила пор дефиле Снегурочек!))) главное делала много раз обычное! ВСЕГДА НА УРААААА!!! шло!) и чуть ро Снегурок .. глвное вспомнила!) после выбора снегурок мужчины вааааабще павлинами ЛЕТАЛИ! аки орлы) это значит гордо распушив хвосты)))) и пытаясь оторваться от земли ПОМЧАЛАСЬ СИМОРОНИТЬ АЛКОТЕСТЕРИТЬ И ТЕЛЕПАТИРОВАТЬ И ДЕФЕЛИРОВАТЬ! и ТОСТЫ ГЕНЕРИРОВАТЬ!) БЛАГОДАРЮ!!! ЖДУ НОВЫХ ИНТЕРЕСНЕЙШИХ БЛОКОВ! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мы ещё не стартовали, у меня пока есть немного времени для подготовки, и как всегда в такие минуты охватывает паника. Но когда получаешь такие подарочки, сразу делаешь так - фух! На начало есть! На выбор Дедов Морозов есть! Уже двумя проблемами меньше


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мы уже стартовали. Полет нормальный. Так что, не паникуем, а смело проводим Дефиле! А еще лучше, вместе с Пожеланиями Деда Мороза и Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек! :Yes4: 



> Спасибо, Коля, тебе снова и снова, что твои фишки облегчают работу ведущих. Просто бери и уноси пока горяченькое! Кто на новенькое? С таким подробным описанием, озвучкой, демками, как уже говорила, только ленивый не воспользуется! Спасибо тебе, Коленька, за твои труды, за щедрость! За фантазию! Пусть она у тебя всегда фонтанирует новыми идеями!


Взаимно, я тебе желаю в Новом году фонтана положительных эмоций и цунами высокооплачиваемых праздников! :Ok: 



> Да будет только так!!! 108*27!!!


Фея-симоронщица и здесь себя проявила... :Taunt:  Тогда тебе просто необходимо проводить все вышеперечисленное вместе с новогодним Симороном! :Grin:  Да будет только так!!! 108*27!!! :Vishenka 18:

----------

Славина (29.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Все,за что берётся Николай ,будет выглядеть на 1000000  США!!


Таня, спасибо за отзыв! Еще бы где-нибудь найти таких клиентов, которые оплачивали бы такие суммы... :Grin: 



> После Дефиле Снегурочек ,уже мужчины сами начинают в предвкушении почёсываться ...а мужчин разочарровывать ,особенно не рекомендуется..Весёленькие ДМ ,дефилируют и стараются изо всех сил,потом прикалываемся с НГ пожеланиями иии ...Лай-ла,Най-на!


Не будем разочаровывать мужчин, а лучше будем радовать! А довольные мужчины порадуют своих женщин в сто раз больше! :Derisive:  Желаю, чтобы в Новом году твой муж тебя почаще радовал и баловал! :Vishenka 17:  С наступающим! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> КАК ПРИЯТНО ВИДЕТЬ РЕАКЦИЮ ГОСТЕЙ!!! я уже писала, что 4- го Д.М. я выбираю алкотестером! какая шикрная связка получилась! а вчера я вспомнила пор дефиле Снегурочек!))) главное делала много раз обычное! ВСЕГДА НА УРААААА!!! шло!) и чуть ро Снегурок .. глвное вспомнила!) после выбора снегурок мужчины вааааабще павлинами ЛЕТАЛИ! аки орлы) это значит гордо распушив хвосты)))) и пытаясь оторваться от земли ПОМЧАЛАСЬ СИМОРОНИТЬ АЛКОТЕСТЕРИТЬ И ТЕЛЕПАТИРОВАТЬ И ДЕФЕЛИРОВАТЬ! и ТОСТЫ ГЕНЕРИРОВАТЬ!) БЛАГОДАРЮ!!! ЖДУ НОВЫХ ИНТЕРЕСНЕЙШИХ БЛОКОВ!


Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Проводить конкурсы в такой связке - это высший пилотаж! :Ok: 
Уже несколько раз проведя Дефиле ДМ я рекомендую заранее присмотреться к кандидатам и сделать для себя пометочки, чтобы было точное попадание в образ. Итак:
1. Обаятельный, улыбчивый и веселый.
2. Уверенный в себе.
3. Красивый (симпатичный)
4. Трезвый (или относительно трезвый)
5. Страстный и любвеобильный.
6. Харизматичный.
7. Говорящий красивые тосты или поющий.
8. Крутой.
9. Пользующийся вниманием женщин. 
10. Темпераментный и честолюбивый. 
Хотя, вышесказанным можно охарактеризовать любого мужчину и найти в нем все эти качества :Derisive: 
Еще раз благодарю за теплые слова и пожелания, после которых возникает желание творить еще! Буду стараться! :Vishenka 13:

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!
С наступающим рождеством))))))

Ну всё кажется наступил не большой передых.)))))
Можно и подвести коротенько и итоги.
Коль!
А может ты, и  ещё, что ни будь свояешь)))))????.
 Скоро 8 марта. Новогодние праздники с твоими "Добавим кача", дефиле и остальными штуковинами так зарядили)).
Я подумал, а что если Колю попросить, что нибудь это кое к 8 марта сбацать.
Ну а теперь к итогам.
Так уж получилось, что в этом году не так густо было как хотелось, но всё же. 29 декабря был со ведущим на одном  мероприятии и изночально как бы не предпологалось проводить конкурсные и игровые моменты. Но часа через 2 моя партнерша подошла и  говорит - "Ты был прав - без игр как то не то получается".
У меня с собой всегда флешка  с материалом.  Знаете друзья, я не буду описывать все моменты, я просто скажу, что благодаря   таким  блокам как, "Генератор тостов", "Добавим кача", "Дефиле дедов морозов", "Футбольное дефиле и кастинг снегурочек" два  с половиной часа пролетели не заметно.  
По окончании вечера, моя партнерша подошла и спросила - ты где это взял? ты когда рассказывал, я думала бред какой то, а оказалось, что даже очень ни чего себе.
Единственный был минус- диджей не мой был и иногда тупил и традиционно приходилось сглаживать так, что гости думали, что так и надо.
Коля! Мы ждем, что нибудь эдокое. Я знаю ты можешь.  
Да, чуть не забыл. Я обещал модифицировать дефиле дедов морозов. Так вот, я  сделал блок в виде "Шоу дедов морозов". Если ты не возражаешь я ссылочку выложу на твоей страничке)))))
Спасибо тебе и ждем новых материалов :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет!
> С наступающим рождеством))))))


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! С Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством! :Rulezzz 06: 



> Ну всё кажется наступил не большой передых.)))))
> Можно и подвести коротенько и итоги.
> Коль!
> А может ты, и ещё, что ни будь свояешь)))))????.
> Скоро 8 марта. Новогодние праздники с твоими "Добавим кача", дефиле и остальными штуковинами так зарядили)).
> Я подумал, а что если Колю попросить, что нибудь это кое к 8 марта сбацать.


Есть версии "Добавим кача!", которые можно проводить на 8 марта и другие праздники :Yes4: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606




> Ну а теперь к итогам.
> Так уж получилось, что в этом году не так густо было как хотелось, но всё же. 29 декабря был со ведущим на одном мероприятии и изночально как бы не предпологалось проводить конкурсные и игровые моменты. Но часа через 2 моя партнерша подошла и говорит - "Ты был прав - без игр как то не то получается".
> У меня с собой всегда флешка с материалом. Знаете друзья, я не буду описывать все моменты, я просто скажу, что благодаря таким блокам как, "Генератор тостов", "Добавим кача", "Дефиле дедов морозов", "Футбольное дефиле и кастинг снегурочек" два с половиной часа пролетели не заметно. 
> По окончании вечера, моя партнерша подошла и спросила - ты где это взял? ты когда рассказывал, я думала бред какой то, а оказалось, что даже очень ни чего себе.
> Единственный был минус- диджей не мой был и иногда тупил и традиционно приходилось сглаживать так, что гости думали, что так и надо.


Все вышеперечисленные конкурсные номера отлично прошли на этих новогодних праздниках. Я надеюсь, что они порадуют ведущих и публику еще не раз! :Ok: 



> Коля! Мы ждем, что нибудь эдокое. Я знаю ты можешь.


Будет еще что-нибудь этакое. Уже есть новые задумки :Yahoo:  



> Да, чуть не забыл. Я обещал модифицировать дефиле дедов морозов. Так вот, я сделал блок в виде "Шоу дедов морозов". Если ты не возражаешь я ссылочку выложу на твоей страничке)))))
> Спасибо тебе и ждем новых материалов


Конечно выкладывай свои наработки. Я уверен, что коллегам будет интересно! :Ok:

----------


## Tajussa

Дедушка Мороз Бугакович,  не читала,что писали предыдущие ораторы, так что если повторюсь - прости. Меня лишили радости выборов Деда Мороза, обязуя нашего Мороза быть на всех вечерах. Но, кто хочет - ищет возможности, а кто не хочет - о тех не будем. Итак дано - один Дед Мороз почти настоящий и куча вкусных дефиешек, хочу - соединить все это во едино. В итоге.. Бла-бла-бла про Деда потеряшку, опоздашку, не приходишку и т.д. вырывание волос и массовый плач по этому поводу пропустим, а интерактив о том,какой он - настоящий Мороз - запустим. и прям из-за стола мужиченку цап под локоток, пока идем от стола до точки старта дефиле в ухо шепчу о том, в каком образе он сейчас пристанет перед всеми, и что надо ему всего-лишь пройтись аки царь перед благодарным народом и на место гордо удалиться. 5-6 проходов, а потом всех вернуться попросила, в линию в нужном месте поставила, наш мороз за спины к ним шмыг.. и пошли касатики, да под финальную дефилешечку, дружным строем на места свои застольные, а настоящий Мороз остался в центре зала. Энто я к чему так подробненько описала.. Ежели в команде у кого есть Дед Мороз, а дефиле от Ники + ищщо нет, то они вполне соединяемы в единое целое даже без выборов.  Плюс перфикционистски - садисткое требование к качеству записи у автора. В итоге получаем качество + юмор + универсальность + многолетнюю палочку выручалочку. За что огромное спасибо автору!!!!

Удачи!

----------

Алешина Елена (16.10.2018), Николай Бугаков (05.01.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Дедушка Мороз Бугакович, не читала,что писали предыдущие ораторы, так что если повторюсь - прости. Меня лишили радости выборов Деда Мороза, обязуя нашего Мороза быть на всех вечерах. Но, кто хочет - ищет возможности, а кто не хочет - о тех не будем. Итак дано - один Дед Мороз почти настоящий и куча вкусных дефиешек, хочу - соединить все это во едино. В итоге.. Бла-бла-бла про Деда потеряшку, опоздашку, не приходишку и т.д. вырывание волос и массовый плач по этому поводу пропустим, а интерактив о том,какой он - настоящий Мороз - запустим. и прям из-за стола мужиченку цап под локоток, пока идем от стола до точки старта дефиле в ухо шепчу о том, в каком образе он сейчас пристанет перед всеми, и что надо ему всего-лишь пройтись аки царь перед благодарным народом и на место гордо удалиться. 5-6 проходов, а потом всех вернуться попросила, в линию в нужном месте поставила, наш мороз за спины к ним шмыг.. и пошли касатики, да под финальную дефилешечку, дружным строем на места свои застольные, а настоящий Мороз остался в центре зала. Энто я к чему так подробненько описала.. Ежели в команде у кого есть Дед Мороз, а дефиле от Ники + ищщо нет, то они вполне соединяемы в единое целое даже без выборов.


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Воистину, кто захочет провести - тот проведет! :Grin: 



> Плюс перфикционистски - садисткое требование к качеству записи у автора. В итоге получаем качество + юмор + универсальность + многолетнюю палочку выручалочку. За что огромное спасибо автору!!!! Удачи!


Отдельная благодарность за высокую оценку моего труда! :Thank You2:  Взаимно желаю удачи и благодарных клиентов в Новом году! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------

Tajussa (06.01.2018)

----------


## Алешина Елена

Я в Колиных фишках всегда уверена на 100%!!! Это точно отличный звук, качественный записи, замечательные задумки и прекрасный юмор, не выходящий за рамки дозволенного!

Проводили в прошлом году на работе в предновогодние праздники - всем ОЧЕНЬ понравилось, многие были просто по-хорошему сражены: как в Н.Г. несколько дедов Морозов, да еще на подиуме!!!
А цена за блок - просто смешная! Берите, не раздумывая и точно не будете жалеть о потраченных денежках.

----------

девятова (17.10.2018), Николай Бугаков (16.10.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я в Колиных фишках всегда уверена на 100%!!! Это точно отличный звук, качественный записи, замечательные задумки и прекрасный юмор, не выходящий за рамки дозволенного!


Лена, большое спасибо за высокую оценку работ "Ники плюс"! :Thank You2: 



> Проводили в прошлом году на работе в предновогодние праздники - всем ОЧЕНЬ понравилось, многие были просто по-хорошему сражены: как в Н.Г. несколько дедов Морозов, да еще на подиуме!!!
> А цена за блок - просто смешная! Берите, не раздумывая и точно не будете жалеть о потраченных денежках


Мы в прошлом году проводили "Дефиле Дедов Морозов" в связке с "Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5452118
и "Пожеланиями Деда Мороза":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776
Прошло просто бомбически! В эти новогодние корпоративы планируем использовать эту же схему. Отработано и проверено! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------

Парина (29.10.2018)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Приобрела в прошлом году. На одном корпоративчике люди попались малоинициативные какие то...от рюмок и разговоров не оторвать.... И чтоб вы думали?..мне кажется публика протрезвела даже..."Морозы" :Tender:  подбоченились...прям Голивуд...дамы побросали салаты...глазками зиркают. :Blush2: .шепчутся, хихикают...В общем ажиотаж на голом месте можно сказать. Я столько головой о микрофон билась чтобы их раскочегарить...а оказалось.. нужно было просто пораньше использовать, как показала практика прекрасный материал!!!  :Ok: В этом году - внесу эту изюминку в каждый свой новогодник! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.11.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Приобрела в прошлом году. На одном корпоративчике люди попались малоинициативные какие то...от рюмок и разговоров не оторвать.... И чтоб вы думали?..мне кажется публика протрезвела даже..."Морозы" подбоченились...прям Голивуд...дамы побросали салаты...глазками зиркают..шепчутся, хихикают...В общем ажиотаж на голом месте можно сказать. Я столько головой о микрофон билась чтобы их раскочегарить...а оказалось.. нужно было просто пораньше использовать, как показала практика прекрасный материал!!!


Юлия, большое спасибо за такой интересный и эмоциональный отзыв! Могу себе представить, как ведущая бьется головой о микрофон... :Grin:  Согласен, с проведением "Дефиле Дедов Морозов" затягивать не стоит. Его нужно проводить в первой трети мероприятия, когда гости еще относительно трезвы и готовы к выборам Деда Мороза :Yes4: 



> В этом году - внесу эту изюминку в каждый свой новогодник!


В прошлом году этот интерактив, вместе с "Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек", побил все рекорды популярности. В новых компаниях на этих новогодниках мы тоже обязательно будем его проводить! :Laie 52:

----------


## Владычица морская

Здравствуйте, Николай! Можно ли варьировать количество участников? Например если у меня их меньше? И актуальна ли скидка на комплект "Дефиле холостяков" и "Дефиле Дедов Морозов"?
С ув. Влада

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.12.2018)

----------


## Alex-Platon

отлично

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, Николай! Можно ли варьировать количество участников? Например если у меня их меньше?


Здравствуйте, Влада! Число участников можно варьировать, в том числе и уменьшать. При проведении бывали случаи, когда мужчин в коллективе было мало. Их дефиле было даже более эффектным и запоминающимся :Yahoo: 



> И актуальна ли скидка на комплект "Дефиле холостяков" и "Дефиле Дедов Морозов"?
> С ув. Влада


Скидка на комплект актуальна. Если еще будут вопросы - обращайтесь :Yes4:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

После того, как я влюбилась в Дефиле холостяков, Дефиле Дедов Морозов стало продолжением моей любви к этим бомбическим интерактивам! Столько драйва и положительных эмоций не только самих претендентов, но и всех присутствующих в зале! Некоторые претенденты на роль ДМ такое творят, что потом сами удивляются, как они так завелись! А все благодаря тому, что правильно подобран конферанс и музыка для дефиле. Люблю проводить этот блок вместе с Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек. Еще неизвестно, кто даст фору – Деды Морозы или Снегурочки. Это не говоря о прикольных фотках, которые остаются у дефилирующих на память после каждого корпоратива. Благодарю за такой забойный материал!

----------

Николай Бугаков (10.12.2018)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Я всегда крайне придирчив к конкурсам, если они не мои (ну а к моим, путь будут придирчивыми и строгими те, кто берет их в работу))) Но, что касается дефиле Дедов Морозов, то это то, что реально "заходит"! Любая публика, компания, настроение - дефилируют, смеются... да что там смеются - РЖУТ! Спасибо, Коля за классную ВЕЩЬ, с которой легко работать и которая запоминается гостям!

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> После того, как я влюбилась в Дефиле холостяков, Дефиле Дедов Морозов стало продолжением моей любви к этим бомбическим интерактивам!


Людмила! Большое спасибо за отзыв и любовь к Дефиле холостяков и Дефиле Дедов Морозов! :Derisive:  Это действительно два одних из самых забойных интерактивов от Ники плюс! :Yahoo: 



> Столько драйва и положительных эмоций не только самих претендентов, но и всех присутствующих в зале! Некоторые претенденты на роль ДМ такое творят, что потом сами удивляются, как они так завелись! А все благодаря тому, что правильно подобран конферанс и музыка для дефиле. Люблю проводить этот блок вместе с Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек. Еще неизвестно, кто даст фору – Деды Морозы или Снегурочки. Это не говоря о прикольных фотках, которые остаются у дефилирующих на память после каждого корпоратива. Благодарю за такой забойный материал!


Дефиле Дедов Морозов и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек отлично дополняют друг друга. Некоторые коллеги, которым нравятся эти интерактивы, проводят их даже в том случае, если есть приглашенные Дед Мороз и Снегурочка. В коллективе должны быть свои, родные! :Grin:  
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я всегда крайне придирчив к конкурсам, если они не мои (ну а к моим, путь будут придирчивыми и строгими те, кто берет их в работу)))


Леша, спасибо за отзыв! А я придирчив, прежде всего, к своим конкурсам. Иногда мой перфекционизм просто зашкаливает! :Grin:  А к твоим придраться я не могу. Все отлично! :Ok: 
Кстати, кто еще не знаком с работами Алексея Рещикова, может убедиться в правильности моих слов лично:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601



> Но, что касается дефиле Дедов Морозов, то это то, что реально "заходит"! Любая публика, компания, настроение - дефилируют, смеются... да что там смеются - РЖУТ! Спасибо, Коля за классную ВЕЩЬ, с которой легко работать и которая запоминается гостям!


Отличное настроение от Дефиле Дедов Морозов обеспечено! Продолжаем ржать и дефилировать! :Yahoo: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Коля привет..почему то не могу до тебя ..никак достучаться..очень хочу пообщаться....на тему приоретения....даже в друзья попросилась в одноклассниках..впустите меня..пожалуйста!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Привет, Марина! Тебе нужно почистить личные сообщения, т.к. их количество переполнено и я не могу ответить. В одноклассниках в друзья принял. Пообщаемся! :Derisive:

----------


## любаша 76

*Николай Бугаков*, Коля, если тебе  ежегодно в конце декабря  икается, то это я тебя вспоминаю добрым словом. А как же иначе?  :Meeting: ведь каждый год беру какую-нибудь твою НГ фишку. Вот в этот раз, корпорат , прям повтор-повтор. Долго думала что делать? и тут -  твое дефиле  :Yahoo:  Огромное тебе спасибо за материал! Повторюсь - ОЧЕНЬ качественные нарезки! Работы много, поэтому это дефиле для меня, как спасение. Включил и можно чуть расслабиться, ты все сделал за ведущего, стой только да подбадривай участников  :Ok: 
И еще........... обязательно добавлю к ним футбольный кастинг Снегурочек!!!
Как же без футбола-то! Уходящий год провожаем! 
Будь здоров!!! С наступающим Новым годом  :Victory:

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2018)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Началооооось!!! Предновогодняя суета, корпы, нехватка времени! А тут... Всё на блюдечке с золотой каемочкой!!!!
В прошлом году Дефиле Дед Морозов сорвало овации... Надеюсь..., НЕТ!!! УВЕРЕНА!!! Опять будет то же самое! Драйв, смех и МИНУТА СЛАВЫ для мужичков!
Даёшь ДЕФИЛЕ!!! Да здравствует НИКА ПЛЮС!!!
СПАСИБИЩЕ и низкий поклон за фишечку!!! 
Каждому ведущему праздников по Дефиле Дедов Морозов!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, если тебе ежегодно в конце декабря икается, то это я тебя вспоминаю добрым словом.


Люба, большое спасибо за отзыв! Еще как икается! Видно не только ты меня вспоминаешь добрым словом! :Grin: 



> А как же иначе? ведь каждый год беру какую-нибудь твою НГ фишку. Вот в этот раз, корпорат , прям повтор-повтор. Долго думала что делать? и тут - твое дефиле  Огромное тебе спасибо за материал! Повторюсь - ОЧЕНЬ качественные нарезки! Работы много, поэтому это дефиле для меня, как спасение. Включил и можно чуть расслабиться, ты все сделал за ведущего, стой только да подбадривай участников 
> И еще........... обязательно добавлю к ним футбольный кастинг Снегурочек!!!
> Как же без футбола-то! Уходящий год провожаем! 
> Будь здоров!!! С наступающим Новым годом


Можно немного расслабиться, но иногда нужно включаться для подбадривания и комментариев. Так что, до конца не расслабишься :Derisive:  А добавить Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек - очень верное решение! :Ok: 
Взаимно желаю в Новом году здоровья и всех благ! С наступающим! :Santa2:

----------


## Ирина06121979

Добрый вечер! Провела вчера впервые дефиле дедов морозов, которое зашло просто на "Ура", хотя в нем я, если честно, даже не сомневалась, так как дефиле холостяков - это давно один из моих любимых моментов  на свадьбах. Проявили себя даже самые скромные сотрудники - и это, бесспорно, огромный плюс этого номера!!! Он реально ВЗРЫВАЕТ зал! Спасибо огромное за Ваше творчество!

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Началооооось!!! Предновогодняя суета, корпы, нехватка времени! А тут... Всё на блюдечке с золотой каемочкой!!!!


Зоя! Большое спасибо за отзыв! Опять началось! :Yahoo: 



> В прошлом году Дефиле Дед Морозов сорвало овации... Надеюсь..., НЕТ!!! УВЕРЕНА!!! Опять будет то же самое! Драйв, смех и МИНУТА СЛАВЫ для мужичков!
> Даёшь ДЕФИЛЕ!!! Да здравствует НИКА ПЛЮС!!!
> СПАСИБИЩЕ и низкий поклон за фишечку!!! 
> Каждому ведущему праздников по Дефиле Дедов Морозов!!!


Даешь каждому мужчине по минуте славы, а каждому ведущему - по Дефиле Дедов Морозов! :Derisive: 
С наступающим Новым годом! УРА!!! :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый вечер! Провела вчера впервые дефиле дедов морозов, которое зашло просто на "Ура", хотя в нем я, если честно, даже не сомневалась, так как дефиле холостяков - это давно один из моих любимых моментов на свадьбах. Проявили себя даже самые скромные сотрудники - и это, бесспорно, огромный плюс этого номера!!! Он реально ВЗРЫВАЕТ зал! Спасибо огромное за Ваше творчество!


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! А мы уже в который раз проводим Дефиле ДМ вместе с Футбольныи кастингом Снегурочек. Проявляют себя не только самые скромные, но даже руководящие работники, которых довольно трудно расшевелить. А Дефиле холостяков тоже отлично заходит вместе с Футбольным дефиле. Проверено массой мероприятий. Впереди свадебный сезон. Будем продолжать дефилировать! :Yes4: 
С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте! Уже неоднократно с успехом проводила Дефиле холостяков. Все проходит очень весело и динамично. В этом году хочу провести Дефиле Дедов Морозов. Если два этих интерактива похожи, то все так же должно быть круто. Для тех, кто уже приобрел Дефиле холостяков, продолжает действовать специальная цена?

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.10.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Дефиле Дедов Морозов - это адаптированный для Нового года вариант Дефиле холостяков. Интерактив проходит так же забойно и динамично :Yahoo:  
Для тех, кто уже приобрел Дефиле холостяков, действует специальная цена :Yes4: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503

----------

